# my first give away



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A while ago I made a shooter off a Jorge Sprave design, but smaller and called it a Lil' Lead launcher.

I have enjoyed it enough that I thought that one would be good for a give-away. Some (most) of the makers here have FIERCE talents. Others not so much like me. I was telling the Missus what I had planned to do and she said, "What if no-one puts in for it?" (In this hobby you can almost always count on the missus to be a ray of sunshine.) I replied, "I would be a laughing stock and would have to go out to the back yard and eat bugs." So with (trepidation NOW) I present the ...prize?









This is a simple"I'm in." I am going to run this for 2 weeks until 12:00 A.M CST March/30/2013.

What do bugs taste like anyway?


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in. Great looking can shredder.


----------



## All Natural (Jan 9, 2013)

ill be the first man im in for sure nice lookin shooter i would love to have it thanks- All Natural


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

im in mr bean


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great work!!

I'm in!

Very generous!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in. It looks just fine to me.


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in,looks very classy to me.

Melvin


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

This is a beautiful piece, im in too!!


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm in...I would be honored to have that as a shooter. I hope I can do as well!!!!!

. It depends on the bug. Meal worms taste like crunchy grits And deep fried grasshoppers taste like crunchy frenchfries.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

awwwww man, i wanted to see him eat bugs, guess ill add to the disappointment, i'm in . . .


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Im In "Just WOW"


----------



## treez (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm in. Looks like a nice shooter. Some one will be very lucky.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm in. That is a very nice looking frame.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm in...nice to see a spouse as positive about the sport as mine!


----------



## lurker (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity.



toolmantf99 said:


> I'm in...nice to see a spouse as positive about the sport as mine!


I hope that she does not read the forum.<g>


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm in, but I still would like you to eat a bug.

Nice shooter, fo'sho!

LGD


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Count me in. Great looking slingshot.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

That`s a beaut man....I`m in...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm IN ! Very generous offer of you....that is a beautifull piece! Thanks for the opportunity..


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in Thanks for the chance to win that cool little shooter!!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm in, for sure!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in and thanks for your service to our country.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Great work and great slingshot!

I am in.


----------



## mrslingshotlover (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm in! Thanks so much for the chance looks like a lovely shooter to this addict


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the chance, very generous good sir! Nice slingshot too! I'm in!


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Tell you what....if I win I'll figure out how , to make a video, and I'll eat a bug!!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

oh im sooo in! thanks for this opportunity flipgun, very generous of you!

and dont underestimate your own build talents bro, that looks like one fine slinger that any1 should be proud of to have in their collection.

and tell your missus we try to be supportive here, n like to laugh WITH our friends, not AT them! lol

thanks again for the chance bro!
cheers, remco


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm definitely in! That is a gorgeous slinger. Sprave has some awesome designs and your spin on it is fantastic.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Count me in.
Apparently bugs have a nutty taste.
I once ate a grasshopper, was too busy laughing to really taste it.


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great looking shooter, I'm in.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm in. 
This will make anyone proud.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm in. Very nice work.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

tnflipper52 said:


> I'm in and thanks for your service to our country.


Thank you Sir. But I must tell you that I received this challenge coin from CAS as a thank you for donating slings to his "Support the Troops project."

Thanx to everyone for their positive comments!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

count me in please.


----------



## Syphacii (Nov 1, 2012)

Really nice
Im in


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

This is my chance ! Im in.


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in...great lookin' SS


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a good home for that. *I'm in!*


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm in!

I love hammer-grip shooters and that looks like a fine one :thumbsup:


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

im in


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

Very nice slingshot! 
I'm in.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Please consider me! I'm in!


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Im in! Lovely looking shooter!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice! I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would like to be in also and carpenter ants are sweet and sour wasp larva are good to


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I am certainly IN! That's a sweet little slinger you have made there. No need to chew on grasshoppers, or crunch on crickets.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm In! I just noticed this opportunity and woulda been sad to miss the chance to win that looker


----------



## docboat (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm in. I hope i win it!


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in, that looks great!


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Yep i'm in as well. This thing looks great!


----------



## Noni (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm in. Nice-looking!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It is very gratifying to receive this kind of response. WOW! :banana:

Thank you all!


----------



## DonNg (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm in. Looks great


----------



## Waterbar (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm in....thank you for the oppourtunity and nice looking ss.


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

Its been a long while since I've been on the forum but... I'm in...

Atvb

Furgle


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx for entering.


----------



## jeremy9902 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice slingshot, I'm in!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm in, and I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello All. I am posting this as an update to my give-away. I am very happy that so many have joined. I showed Lady flipgun that there were 58 entrants and she asks, "With that many people and a week to go, is it right to give away only one shooter? " I replied, "Sure... I guess... Um, no."

So now there will be a second place winner. This is the other shooter I will give away.









This is my take on Moppers 'Bad Company' which he said was influenced by the Lead Launcher.

If you are already in, You are good. THEN, Lady flipgun puts in, What if the first place guy wants that one instead?" So this is what I am going to do. When the give-away closes I will draw 2 names. The first draw will get their pick of the 2 shooters and the second place will get the other.

Thank you again.

flipgun


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

" I replied, "Sure... I guess... Um, no."

lol...... I know the exact look on your face.... I have that same one when my wife tells me stuff like that!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lady Flipgun sounds like one heck of a woman! :thumbsup: real good of ya to offer up another sling!!! EPIC! Can't wait to win something for once!!


----------



## Joseph (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I was in a drawing once with 69 prizes and 70 tickets, guess who lost, but I`m not givin up hope....lol


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Hello All. I am posting this as an update to my give-away. I am very happy that so many have joined. I showed Lady flipgun that there were 58 entrants and she asks, "With that many people and a week to go, is it right to give away only one shooter? " I replied, "Sure... I guess... Um, no."
> 
> So now there will be a second place winner. This is the other shooter I will give away.
> 
> ...


You are a man among men. Throwing in a second prize midway through the contest! I thoroughly look forward to seeing who wins these two badboys.


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

"I'm in"


----------



## fade2blade (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice! Sign me up, I would love to win that just joined today


----------



## Xx3tha10xX (Mar 25, 2013)

Count me in, nice slingshot!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

fade2blade said:


> Very nice! Sign me up, I would love to win that just joined today





Xx3tha10xX said:


> Count me in, nice slingshot!


I am going to count you both in. But I gotta say that 2 people that joined today from the same place 20 minutes apart is a remarkable coincidence. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

flipgun said:


> fade2blade said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! Sign me up, I would love to win that just joined today
> ...


I know them both we just started shooting together about a week ago, they are brothers and I just told them about this forum a couple days ago


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nicholson said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > fade2blade said:
> ...


That was one of the scenarios that I had hoped was the case. Thank You.


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

What a generous guy you are! Kudos to you. And that 2nd slingshot is looking sweet.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

*I'm in!*

(Couldn't log in yesterday...)


----------



## fade2blade (Mar 25, 2013)

you don't know anything about me i'm sorry, my last child turned out black with curly hair and my little brother is the only only one that understands s it besides my homeboy nicholson i need a release once in awhile and i find that poppin cans or game is a wonderful strresss reliever. i aint one to judge but im sittin here and i want my ex to join the forum cuz she got the ott game killa right. so dont' judge me!!!i got a little bro we both got some release problems and catapult releases alota feelings!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Not judging any one Brother. I have too many sins of my own. After you have been on the forums a while you may come to see why such an occurrence is notable. Many people that do a give away or a contest require that entrants be a member for some designated period of time as a control on situations where someone opens new accounts to enhance their odds. I do not mean to infer that is what you did, but unfortunately when someone does do it, that is what it looks like. :iono: I deliberately made no such requirement because I WANT to attract new people to this sport. I meant no offense.

Good Luck.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in !! I like that shooter, nice work.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Just a friendly reminder that this give away will CLOSE at 12:00AM March 30th CST. Midnight on Good Friday.

I will post the winners on Saturday, March 31st sometime in the early PM my time.

Thank You, Flipgun.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The hour strikes this give away is closed.


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

Im in


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

flipgun said:


> The hour strikes this give away is closed.





masonjarbeading said:


> Im in


You missed it, I'm afraid.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Everyone! This where I announce the Winners of My First Give-away. I am totally surprised at and very grateful for the number of folks that choose to enter!(64!) Thank you very much.

To make things as fair as possible, I pulled 64 marbles from my ammo. Lady Flipgun examined them to verify that they were all the same size and free of knicks, dings or any other defect that would make any stand out from the other. Using a permanent marker I numbered each one from 1-64, following the order in which each person called, "I'm in." put them in a cloth bag and took them to work. At 10:00 AM my time I had one of my bosses pull the first number. When I left at 5:00 PM I stopped at the Door Greater and had her choose the second number. 2 different choosers, 7 hours apart. That's as fair as I could figure out.

So, The first choice was # 40. That is Catapultkraig! Congratulations Sir! As first draw you get to choose which of the 2 shooters that you would prefer to have. PM me and we will work out the details.

The second number drawn was #45. That is ghost0311/8541! Congratulations to you too Sir! You will receive the shooter that

Catapultkraig does not choose. Please PM me and we too shall work out the details.

This has been a great deal of fun and I am greatly encouraged in my building efforts. I hope that others will also have their own give-aways. :wave:

Thank You,

Flipgun


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!! Real nice offerings!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to winners!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

congratulations to the winners and thank you flipgun for the fantastic opportunity to win a couple awsome slingshots!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats winners! Flipgun nice of you to do this.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That was exciting! :bouncy: Thanks for doing it. Congrats to the winners.


----------



## treez (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats to the winners, and thanks to Flipgun for the chance!!!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats winners!

SMS


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks for the chance & the exitement flip!

congrats to the winners!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the contest and congats to the winners. Really class act.


----------



## masonjarbeading (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Folks. One last chime in. I have been contacted by the winners and this is how it fell out.

Catapultkraig has opted to take the #1 prize (Lil' Lead launcher) and ghost0311/8541 will receive the Bad Company. In the mail soon guys!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

congratulations guys!

and thanks for the shot flipgun!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats to winners!! And thanks Flipgun for a great give-away!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners!! And, thank you Flipgun for the contest


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the chance and congratulations to the lucky duo!


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

It's the first time I ever won anything thanks


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Just got this little beauty had a few little goes of it think I will put it away as a keep sake don't want to mess it up thanks Iam very grateful for this


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm glad that you received it! But please, Shoot that puppy like you stole it! anic:


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

love the bands that you sent with it i put it down for an hour but couldnt help myself and picked it back up again and starting hitting my target thanks for the prize wish i could post a proper review but i aint that good with words but i carnt thank you enough for the prize hope you do another sometime


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

flipgun said:


> I'm glad that you received it! But please, Shoot that puppy like you stole it! anic:


 You know i should have one. You liar! Haha im kidding!! thanks for the chance man


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Catapultkraig said:


> love the bands that you sent with it i put it down for an hour but couldnt help myself and picked it back up again and starting hitting my target thanks for the prize wish i could post a proper review but i aint that good with words but i carnt thank you enough for the prize hope you do another sometime


Those are Texshooters bands and pouch that I got from incomudro in a trade. The others I cut myself.

The response to this give-away was very positive and greatly encouraging. So I am sure that I will have another.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Catapultkraig said:
> 
> 
> > love the bands that you sent with it i put it down for an hour but couldnt help myself and picked it back up again and starting hitting my target thanks for the prize wish i could post a proper review but i aint that good with words but i carnt thank you enough for the prize hope you do another sometime
> ...


 I cant wait for The next one!!


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

FLIPGUN YOU THE MAN, THANKS FOR THE CHANCE TO JOIN THIS GIVE AWAY.


----------

